# Knott's Halloween Haunt Music



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoa, thanks for pointing out this site ! I've been slowly gathering songs used in the haunt from a list at Ultimate Haunt, but I see a few songs that I just haven't been able to find. Thanks again!


----------

